# [RUMOR] Crash Bandicoot: N. Sane Trilogy is making its way to Xbox One



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 2, 2017)

There was a semi-rumour that it'd perhaps be released on other platforms and turns out it is. Xbox One is getting a real treat as _Crash Bandicoot: N. Sane Trilogy_ will be ported to it.




 
Base - UK Retailer
Eurogamer / Xbox Achievements​Not to get one hope's up but it'd be great if the framerate was improved to 60FPS than keep it locked at 30FPS which would be possible via Xbox X, I don't see why not. They could have done it too on PS4 Pro but didn't.

As for those wishing to see this on the Switch, yeah.. No dice. This is a PS4/XO release (maybe it'll make its way to PC/Steam later as well).


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> There was a semi-rumour that it'd perhaps be released on other platforms and turns out it is. Xbox One is getting a real treat as _Crash Bandicoot: N. Sane Trilogy_ will be ported to it.
> 
> View attachment 91929
> Base - UK Retailer
> ...



Yeah, you're right, if they did port it to a Nintendo console, it'd suffer the same fate as Wrath of Cortex, riddled with inconsistent framerates due to a rushed port  But ultimately it's up to Activision. A PC port would be nice, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, you're right, if they did port it to a Nintendo console, it'd suffer the same fate as Wrath of Cortex, riddled with inconsistent framerates due to a rushed port  But ultimately it's up to Activision. A PC port would be nice, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


Activision would complain about sales.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jul 2, 2017)

@Thirty3Three who's in denial now ?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Activision would complain about sales.



I still stand by the fact the Gamecube port, while cleaner than the PS2 version graphically, suffered from being rushed and had bad framerate issues/dips. The Gamecube was more capable than that, but they screwed the pooch on that aspect.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 2, 2017)

Sweet! Just a matter of time until that sweet PC port.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I still stand by the fact the Gamecube port, while cleaner than the PS2 version graphically, suffered from being rushed and had bad framerate issues/dips. The Gamecube was more capable than that, but they screwed the pooch on that aspect.


Hated the graphics on the GameCube version to hell


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 2, 2017)

This seems wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Hated the graphics on the GameCube version to hell



Why? They were cleaner and had anti-aliasing, PS2 version was jaggy as hell.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Why? They were cleaner and had anti-aliasing.


All the models looked flat and lifeless. All the unique things that actually made it feel special such as the loading screen were removed


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2017)

SANIC said:


> All the models looked flat and lifeless. All the unique things that actually made it feel special such as the loading screen were removed



C'est la vie I guess.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 2, 2017)

I played WoC on the GC but not the others.

Overall I thought it was ok and the main issues I had were more gameplay related.

Overall, Im hopeful it ends up on the PC, would be interesting to see it modded.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> @Thirty3Three who's in denial now ?


I guess I was! I was not only wrong, I was "asshole wrong". So I apologize guys! I was like SUPER FUCKIG wrong! 

Keep calling me out though guys (I'm not being sarcastic!) I feel like I deserve it


EDIT: wait. It's not confirmed. This is just that Hungarian retail rumor again... unless I'm mistaken. Grain of salt guys.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I still stand by the fact the Gamecube port, while cleaner than the PS2 version graphically, suffered from being rushed and had bad framerate issues/dips. The Gamecube was more capable than that, but they screwed the pooch on that aspect.


I played it on the Original Xbox and not only did it look beautiful but it felt really smooth as well, not sure if there were slowdowns but I didn't notice it. Back then it was unnoticeable, whereas now it's easy to tell when a game suffers from frame drops.



Elysium420 said:


> This seems wrong.


Why? Because it's on Xbox? It's not the first time Crash Bandicoot's on Xbox.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> There was a semi-rumour that it'd perhaps be released on other platforms and turns out it is. Xbox One is getting a real treat as _Crash Bandicoot: N. Sane Trilogy_ will be ported to it.
> 
> View attachment 91929
> Base - UK Retailer
> ...


Where is this confirmed? It's just the Hungarian retail rumer again unless I'm missing something

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Yeah guys this is in NO WAY confirmed. Please put [Rumor] or something at the start of the thread title. Smh


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I played it on the Original Xbox and not only did it look beautiful but it felt really smooth as well, not sure if there were slowdowns but I didn't notice it. Back then it was unnoticeable, whereas now it's easy to tell when a game suffers from frame drops.
> 
> 
> Why? Because it's on Xbox? It's not the first time Crash Bandicoot's on Xbox.



The Xbox port was the best version; the Gamecube port was rushed and had performance issues, despite the GCN being more powerful. I don't trust Activision on porting it to another platform, personally.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah dude this isn't confirmed at all... unless I'm missing something. Please don't say "it's confirmed", going off of the retail rumor


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> There was a semi-rumour that it'd perhaps be released on other platforms and turns out it is. Xbox One is getting a real treat as _Crash Bandicoot: N. Sane Trilogy_ will be ported to it.
> 
> View attachment 91929
> Base - UK Retailer
> ...


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2017)

TheVinAnator said:


> Sweet! Just a matter of time until that sweet PC port.


PC port will be instant buy for me!


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 2, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> PC port will be instant buy for me!


PC port will be instant pirate buy for me as well!!!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

Also I want to mention that the Hungarian retailer already removed the listing (which could also be because it's not officially announced yet and the company told them to take it down)


 It really guys, this isn't even sort of confirmed, come on. Retailers do this all the time. If you guys are buying into this, then you'd also believe that cod ww2 is coming to the switch .


Really please edit the title and the paragraph. It's a rumor. Far from confirmed


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Also I want to mention that the Hungarian retailer already removed the listing (which could also be because it's not officially announced yet and the company told them to take it down)
> 
> 
> It really guys, this isn't even sort of confirmed, come on. Retailers do this all the time. If you guys are buying into this, then you'd also believe that cod ww2 is coming to the switch .
> ...


Can you not read lol. It said the so called rumor became true


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2017)

Seeing how both sources still say it's a rumor, and not confirmed, I fixed your title.

Next time, read your sources fully before posting.


----------



## Windowlicker (Jul 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Why? Because it's on Xbox? It's not the first time Crash Bandicoot's on Xbox.


To be honest, Crash Bandicoot always seems wrong to me when it's on Xbox. It's like featuring Master Chief in a PS game.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 2, 2017)

That would be cool if it happens. Time will tell.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Can you not read lol. It said the so called rumor became true


No it didn't. At all. Reread both articles


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Can you not read lol. It said the so called rumor became true


You sound foolish because you're wrong. Just saying.

Had to add that because you insulted me above. And you're wrong. So you can't read... and you're being stupid.


----------



## Viri (Jul 2, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> To be honest, Crash Bandicoot always seems wrong to me when it's on Xbox. It's like featuring Master Chief in a PS game.


Crash has always been a 3rd party character, Sony should have bought the IP, they have the money.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> To be honest, Crash Bandicoot always seems wrong to me when it's on Xbox. It's like featuring Master Chief in a PS game.


I agree with this.


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jul 2, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I agree with this.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2017)

Noice, tbh that wasnt there when I commented


Thirty3Three said:


> You sound foolish because you're wrong. Just saying.
> 
> Had to add that because you insulted me above. And you're wrong. So you can't read... and you're being stupid.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

lisreal2401 said:


>


Someone didn't grow up with the ORIGINALS


----------



## Vipera (Jul 2, 2017)

_This post has been removed due to the staff's corruption to money and other people._


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 2, 2017)

lisreal2401 said:


>


I think he is referring to the originals made by naughty dog that were actually good and not all the shit games that followed after every other dev got their hands on it


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Noice, tbh that wasnt there when I commented


Read the sources (which btw didn't match the paragraph at all).



Did I mention that you were wrong?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Joe88 said:


> I think he is referring to the originals made by naughty dog that were actually good and not all the shit games that followed after every other dev got their hands on it


Nailed it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Thirty3Three said:


> Read the sources (which btw didn't match the paragraph at all).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I mention that @SANIC was wrong...?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

This is what happens when you spread misinformation guys. Now there will be people on this forum believing it's confirmed. I like how a lot of people here read JUST the title, or the written paragraph and believed it. Then I read the sources and got called out for being "WRONG" when I was right...


... I was right... I was right... @SANIC was wrong...


----------



## SANIC (Jul 2, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Read the sources (which btw didn't match the paragraph at all).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why do you keep rubbing that everywhere? You've said it 5 times here and 3 times on you page. That isn't necessary


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jul 2, 2017)

SANIC said:


> And why do you keep rubbing that everywhere? You've said it 5 times here and 3 times on you page. That isn't necessary


Then don't be a dick while calling someone out... falsly. Balls-up and admit you were wrong and apologize instead of saying "hahah I didn't read the sources blurrrrg"


Before I read the sources, I admitted with full humility that I was wrong.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 2, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Not sure why some people are complaining, really.
> 
> 
> And you guys still wonder why companies don't want to port to PC?


Piracy isn't why their ports don't sell.. A nice majority of ports in the recent years have been utter garbage. Between broken graphics/controls, locked framerates and volatile gameplay? It's no wonder people don't buy ports anymore.


----------



## Vipera (Jul 2, 2017)

_This post has been removed due to the staff's corruption to money and other people._


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 2, 2017)

Elysium420 said:


> To be honest, Crash Bandicoot always seems wrong to me when it's on Xbox. It's like featuring Master Chief in a PS game.


Crash Bandicoot was never a PlayStation exclusive, if anything, it was a timed-exclusive for PS1 at most. I personally wouldn't see anything wrong with seeing Mario or Master Chief on PlayStation but that's because I don't have a fanboyism view about it.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 2, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Not sure why some people are complaining, really.
> 
> 
> And you guys still wonder why companies don't want to port to PC?


Never wondered a day


Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Crash Bandicoot was never a PlayStation exclusive, if anything, it was a timed-exclusive for PS1 at most. I personally wouldn't see anything wrong with seeing Mario or Master Chief on PlayStation but that's because I don't have a fanboyism view about it.


How was it timed exclusive?  I don't remember it being released to any other system at the time (Sega Saturn + n64) or ported to any other system since the playstation 1.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Vipera said:


> They don't bother into making good ports because the games get cracked the same day they come out. No shit Sherlock.


That's not true at all. There areally plenty of games that don't get cracked right away and if you see one 100% I bet it's malware. Devs just don't want to put that much protection which falls on there end. Poor framerates or unplayable games=/= people pirating.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jul 2, 2017)

SANIC said:


> All the models looked flat and lifeless. All the unique things that actually made it feel special such as the loading screen were removed


you should go back to sonic 0666 if you love laoding screens



....sorry, had to


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 2, 2017)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> How was it timed exclusive? I don't remember it being released to any other system at the time (Sega Saturn + n64) or ported to any other system since the playstation 1.


Sony didn't own the Crash Bandicoot franchise, so they just had the privilege of having it released first on PlayStation before going multiplatform a few years after.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 2, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Sony didn't own the Crash Bandicoot franchise, so they just had the privilege of having it released first on PlayStation before going multiplatform a few years after.


Oh I thought you meant the first 3 and spin off games because they really are only exclusive to the playstation 1. Of course the franchise isn't owned by Sony.


----------



## Rikua (Jul 2, 2017)

"The series, originally exclusive to the PlayStation, was created by Andy Gavin and Jason Rubin during their tenure at Naughty Dog for Sony Computer Entertainment. Since its conception at Naughty Dog, the series has appeared on multiple platforms and gone through various developers and spans numerous genres. The series has a total of eighteen games and shipped over 50 million copies worldwide." -- Wikipedia

As someone who loves these games, you guys can be the worst kind of fanboys. Crash was LITERALLY made for Playstation. PLEASE READ THE WIKIPEDIA PAGE FOR CRASH BANDICOOT.

"While initially Naughty Dog was only signed on to make three games, _Crash Team Racing_ was a possible _Crash 3_ as it started out in production after _Crash 2_ and the game which was finished first in production would be released first. However, Naughty Dog had already gotten far into the project and decided to finish it and release it. David Baggett produced the game's soundtrack, with Mark Mothersbaugh and Josh Mancell of Mutato Muzika composing the music. Sound effects were created by Mike Gollum, Ron Horwitz and Kevin Spears of Universal Sound Studios.[8] This marked the end of Naughty Dog's Crash Bandicoot games."-- Wikipedia

"*2001–06: Jump to multiplatform*
With the release of _Crash Bash_, Vivendi Universal's publishing deal with SCE had ended. Crash's prominent status within the video game community prompted the company to make Crash a multiplatform series, giving the series to Mark Cerny and Vicarious Visions to develop two separate but connected games."-- Wikipedia

The originals were made for PSX EXCLUSIVELY, while ANY crash game you see on GCN or Xbox was handled by entirely different companies all around the world. A quick google search could have ended this discussion quickly.

Also:

*"2016–present: Return[edit]*
At E3 2016, after years of rumors and speculation, Crash Bandicoot made his official return when it was announced that Crash would be a playable character in Activision's upcoming game _Skylanders: Imaginators_, released on October 16, 2016. It was announced at Gamescom 2016 that Dr. Neo Cortex would also be playable in _Skylanders: Imaginators_, and that Vicarious Visions had developed a _Crash_-themed level for the game, "Thumpin' Wumpa Islands".[49] *A remaster of the first, second, and third titles developed by Vicarious Visions, titled Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy, was released on the PlayStation 4 on June 30, 2017 in partnership with Activision.[50][51]"-- *Wikipedia

Therefore, this version of Crash can and WILL be ported because it is not in Naughty Dogs hands. Ports = Money. As a dev, the only time you should deny a port is if it is not monetarily viable (usually involves piracy).


----------



## lisreal2401 (Jul 2, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> I think he is referring to the originals made by naughty dog that were actually good and not all the shit games that followed after every other dev got their hands on it


I'm aware of that, but it's foolish to still associate a franchise with a company who hasn't been exclusive in 15 years. Crash doesn't define PlayStation. It might have at one point, but Final Fantasy also defined Nintendo too...


----------

